

Why are there still realtors? - bigdogc

It is 2014. A realtor will take pictures of your house, upload them to a website, and someone will purchase your house.
For all of that work, the realtors will walk away with 6% of the value of your home.
Is there a startup trying to destroy this industry?
======
RubberSoul
Realtors enjoy lots of laws that protect them from competition. They have
considerable market power. See this DOJ website:
[http://www.justice.gov/atr/public/real_estate/commission-
tab...](http://www.justice.gov/atr/public/real_estate/commission-table.html)

I recently bought a house and was amazed by the fees. My buyer broker
basically opened doors (I don't mean figuratively, I mean he literally took
keys out of lock boxes and opened the doors). I plan to do a FSBO when it
comes time to move.

Zillow and RedFin are perhaps changing the industry some. I think most people
go with realtors because they are intimidated by the process and it's such a
large purchase. I will be much more comfortable handling it myself the next
time around.

------
cauterized
The realtor can advise you on how to stage a house to be sellable. The best
ones are better at photography than the average seller and know how to
photograph your home to its best advantage and choose the best photos. They
also take the keys and show it to prospective buyers while you're at work or
the beach. And can help you understand all the various types of paperwork you
have to deal with.

------
alvar
I thought they were going to be one of the first casualities the web - but no.
Strong lobbying has made it so that in some areas it's illegal to assist in
the sale of a house unless you are a licenced realtor.

